# Router Table Station Showcase



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Hardware:
Incra 27" x 43" x 1 1/4" Table Top
Incra Ultra Jig Fence 25"
Incra WonderFence
Incra table adapter plate
Woodpecker's PRL V2 Router Lift
Milwaukee 5625-20 3 1/2 HP Motor with soft start
Woodpecker's Aluminium Insert Ring Set
Infinity Coping Sled (COP-1)
Incra Jumbo Right Fixture
Incra Fence Stops
Remote Power Switch

Custom Table:
3/4" Maple Plywood carcass (grain matched all the way around)
1/2" Hard Maple and Padauk Drawers
(4) Lockable Casters
Torsion Box Design (top and bottom)

I have always wanted to build a router table that was big enough to handle almost any size cabinet or piece of furniture I find myself working on. It needed to have plenty of storage, it had to be mobile, and it had to be unique.

The project is almost complete. I am working on the drawers now and once completed, this should be one of the best looking router tables ever built. I have scoured the internet for design ideas, wood combinations, jointery design, etc. and I am convinced that no one has used their router table as a showcase for the Incra jointery.

I started this thread to keep all the photos and design ideas in one place for others who may stumble across this project. (good idea Rick) I will update once the drawers and handles are completed.

Comments and suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Here are some photos of the progress.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry. The adapter plate is no longer offered by Incra.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Photos of the fence, table, and hardware


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

My router bit drawer design. It is in two pieces to facilitate access to the less used 1/4" bits.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

More on the bit drawer.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Cubby hole for my Incra Jointery Bits and the face frame installed.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

First coat of Polyurethane, vacuum ports installed, dual power switch and router installed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

This is where I am now. Need to start on the timber for the drawers. They must be planed, jointed, glued up, sanded, and cut down to size.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Brad as this thread will be great for future reference .

Brad I hope you don't mind me copying you . I don't want to have the sheriffs dept at my doorstep with a notice of copyright infringement charges lol


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Thanks Brad as this thread will be great for future reference .
> 
> Brad I hope you don't mind me copying you . I don't want to have the sheriffs dept at my doorstep with a notice of copyright infringement charges lol


Nothing would be more satisfying than having others copy my design. It is the greatest form of flattery.

I do not have a dedicated space for my woodworking so everything I build is to maximize storage space and utility. Most of the designs I ran across wasted a lot of potential storage space. Great if you can spare it. I do not have that luxury.

All the wood is glued up. Just need to sand and cut everything to final dimensions. I have to run to the lumber yard and pick up some 1/4" ply for the drawer bottoms. I also need to order a 1/2" sheet of HDPE. It will be whittled down to make the drawer slides. Since the drawers will be flush with the face frame, conventional drawer slides will not work.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice.
But I have to ask why so much bracing on the underside? Wouldn't half that number give adequate support? Seems to just add weight.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

rwl7532 said:


> Nice.
> But I have to ask why so much bracing on the underside? Wouldn't half that number give adequate support? Seems to just add weight.


Weight was never a concern when building this. Its on locking casters. Weight is a good thing in any machining\router table. 

You have to remember, all the load is being transferred to the bottom and through the wheels from the sides of the carcass so it needs just as much support, if not more than the top to avoid any deflection.

The wheels were placed on 2"x2" rails that run all the way, front to back, on both sides to help distribute the load more evenly. This router table is almost 4 feet long and over 2 feet wide!

Without adequate support at the bottom, it would be like building a truss bridge without a foundation.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Great chronicle of your project. You're about a year ahead of me (at the speed I'm going!), but I share your passion for a personalized router table!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

rrrun said:


> Great chronicle of your project. You're about a year ahead of me (at the speed I'm going!), but I share your passion for a personalized router table!


Thanks Henry. It has been taken me a long time to build it. I had the top and fence but the table itself was a bunch of 3/4" plywood screwed to some 2"x4"s and only supported the router half of the table. It was like this for a couple of years before I found the time\need to make better use of the space it was taking up.

I could have made it the standard 36" high so it could be used as an outfeed table, etc. But, I wanted a router table that I would be comfortable at all day long. So, the top is 40" off the ground. A much more comfortable height for me and I no longer have to bend over all day at the router table. It has been a real pleasure to use.

I also hope to incorporate a separate assembly top using Woodpeckers track system. The current top is removable.

Update: All the wood is glued up and the drawer bottom plywood is sitting in the garage. I ordered some HDPE for the drawer slides (18"x24"x1/2") I should be getting started on the Incra Jointery this week.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great WIP and pics Brad. Thanks for showing your work.


----------



## LeventEryilmaz (Jul 15, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> Nothing would be more satisfying than having others copy my design. It is the greatest form of flattery.
> 
> I do not have a dedicated space for my woodworking so everything I build is to maximize storage space and utility. Most of the designs I ran across wasted a lot of potential storage space. Great if you can spare it. I do not have that luxury.
> 
> All the wood is glued up. Just need to sand and cut everything to final dimensions. I have to run to the lumber yard and pick up some 1/4" ply for the drawer bottoms. I also need to order a 1/2" sheet of HDPE. It will be whittled down to make the drawer slides. Since the drawers will be flush with the face frame, conventional drawer slides will not work.


Brad,
I think I will be one of the first get inspired from your great work!!!
I have incra positioner,
Ordered incra large offset table
Triton is on its way.
It was time to build a good table base and here you go, you already have one and share it with us.


Well I already got a lot of good ideas!! Thanks so much!:happy:
Levent


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

old55 said:


> Great WIP and pics Brad. Thanks for showing your work.


Thanks Ross.

I was hoping to see some of your projects but your gallery is missing a few pictures!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

LeventEryilmaz said:


> Brad,
> I think I will be one of the first get inspired from your great work!!!
> I have incra positioner,
> Ordered incra large offset table
> ...


Thanks Levent. I have been wanting to build a proper table for a while. I can not wait to get started on the drawers. I think that will really take this table to the next level.

You are going to love the Incra fence. It takes a little time to get comfortable with for more complicated jointery but for every day use, it will make you smile. The large top will accommodate just about any project you throw at it.

Just be careful. Once you start going down this path, you can easily find excuses to fill all those empty spaces you created when you complete your table.:sarcastic:


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

The INCRA ULTRA is a great positioner. The biggest difference between this older model and the new version is the micro adjusting knob is close to the fence (new model) rather than away from it (the ULTRA). Look for the older model on craigslists or similar. There is an advantage with the new model being so close to the fence. Those interested have to weigh the advantage against the cost. I got my ULTRA for about $115 off craigslist.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

rwl7532 said:


> The INCRA ULTRA is a great positioner. The biggest difference between this older model and the new version is the micro adjusting knob is close to the fence (new model) rather than away from it (the ULTRA). Look for the older model on craigslists or similar. There is an advantage with the new model being so close to the fence. Those interested have to weigh the advantage against the cost. I got my ULTRA for about $115 off craigslist.


I like the older design better personally. The smooth operation of the thick alumimium hand dial and having it right where the cursor is is very convenient when doing set up.

My guess is, it is cheaper to manufacture the newer version with the wheel built into the extension.

And we need pictures of your Incra.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

timbertailor said:


> I like the older design better personally. The smooth operation of the thick alumimium hand dial and having it right where the cursor is is very convenient when doing set up.
> 
> My guess is, it is cheaper to manufacture the newer version with the wheel built into the extension.
> 
> And we need pictures of your Incra.


Post # 8 for a picture:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/46336-incras-router-fence-any-good.html


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Brad I see you have wood slats going one direction for support . Does a true torsion box have them both directions?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Brad I see you have wood slats going one direction for support . Does a true torsion box have them both directions?


A true torsion box uses intertwined slats running vertically and horizontally. They are usually half lapped and interlocking. A very solid design if you cut everything exactly perfect. Very tricky to build perfectly flat.

I did not see a reason to go to that much trouble for a surface that is not going to see that much weight. The design originated long before modern glues. Now, all the surfaces in a torsion box become support elements using adhesive.

When I built a TS station, the torsion box will definitely be built in the conventional manner.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

*High Density Poly Ethylene*

HDPE, for short (cutting board material).

Due to the lack of drawer fronts, I will not be able to use conventional drawer slides.
I decided to use this material for its stability, ease to work with, and its very slippery qualities.

I am reserving one sheet for a custom template holder and drawer.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, Friday has come and gone and it seems Woodpeckers is behind in production.
Hopefully everything will be here by the time I get finished making the top for the assembly table.

Man, plywood prices have gone through the roof!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

*Assembly Table under Construction*

Laminated a 1/2" and 3/4" piece of Baltic Birch together and will hopefully get to laminate the white melamine to it tonight. As you can see, it is a huge work surface. The final dimensions will be 32" x 48". I have decided to build the assembly table so that it will fit over the router table. That way, I do not ever have to remove the router table surface, the router, or the lift. Just undo the two knobs for the fence adapter plate and I am good to go.

Will have to stop by the hardware store. My can of contact cement is out of date so I will need to buy a new can.

Having a lip around the router table surface really came in handy. It allowed me to clamp the plywood down to the router table, a known flat surface, during glue up\assembly.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I would have thought the assembly table may be a bit high in this scenario? 
Brad are you going to install those tracks for Kreg clamps?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> I would have thought the assembly table may be a bit high in this scenario?


It would not be good for building lower cabinet carcass, but this table really is not for that type of assembly. Mostly face frames, drawers, picture frames, boxes, etc.

But, if I wanted to built a table later on when I have the space that had an adjustable height, it would not take much to add this assembly top to it.



RainMan1 said:


> Brad are you going to install those tracks for Kreg clamps?


Well, I would like to tell you more, but that would spoil all the fun. Just going to have to wait to see the final product, my friend.

I will give you a clue, Rockler T Track will take 1/4"-20 and 5/16"-18. Kregg and Woodpecker also use 1/4"-20 so they are all compatible.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> Well, I would like to tell you more, but that would spoil all the fun. Just going to have to wait to see the final product, my friend.
> 
> I will give you a clue, Rockler T Track will take 1/4"-20 and 5/16"-18. Kregg and Woodpecker also use 1/4"-20 so they are all compatible.


Well I thought knowing you it had to be something exotic lol


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I thought knowing you it had to be something exotic lol


Just finished laminating the white melamine to the top. Will have to wait 72 hours for the glue to set completely before I can trim it.

It was great using the OF1400 with the dust cup. Picks up so much more of the router shavings and dust than any other router that I have ever used before. And it made a beautifully smooth edge, all the way around to square up the table. Too big for the table saw.

Amazon had the Bosch VAC0005 hose. I refused to pay what they wanted for the green hose.

Shifting gears for a moment to build a HF DC (glue has to dry and I am still waiting on Woodpeckers) with a Thien baffle, and a Wynn Enviromental .5 micron 80/20 weave blend filter. I will make a clamp rack, hose rack, broom rack, shop vac rack, and DC accessory center, all in one, out of it. If its going to take up space, I am going to make the most of it.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Came home to a water leak in the wall of the house. Plumber needs to tear out some sheet rock. It is behind my saltwater reef aquarium.

We have no water until this is fixed so I am going to have to call the boss and tell him I am not coming in so I can move it. I was planning to do so anyway but not on such short notice. Hired a guy to help me tomorrow.

Anyway, pretty much finished up the Thien Cyclone for my DC. The rest of my fittings should be here tomorrow to wrap it up. I called Woodpeckers and my parts are shipping this week. I asked for some custom pieces so we will see if they are able to get the work done.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Brad , I hate setbacks. Sounds like could have been worse though


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Sorry to hear this Brad , I hate setbacks. Sounds like could have been worse though


I must have caught it right when it started. That was fortunate. I noticed water seeping out of the brick breather holes at the corner of the house this morning. We have a water faucet on the outside of the house right there and it is probably cheap galvanized fittings mixed with copper and crappy fixturing in the walls.

Toys are dribbling in so I am trying not to dwell on it for too long.:dance3:


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Got all my stuff from Rockler for the DC project and Woodpeckers just sent a UPS tracking number. Yahoo!!!! The top should be dry so I can trim it tomorrow and I moved the fish tank to a buddy's house that has always coveted it.

Now I can fix the busted water pipe in the wall! More fun by the moment!

1:15am and I am just now checking emails. Been a long day.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Just an update. Laminated the assembly top and trimmed it.

Here are some photos of the Birch plywood, glued together and laminated.

48" x 32" top. The track should be arriving today from Woodpeckers.

Kinda got side tracked. I have been working on my dust collection cart so that I can take advantage of the upgraded vacuum ports on the new router station. It will come in handy once I jump back on the assembly table once dust collection is finalized.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

*Woodpecker's New Assembly Table*

Okay, not really, but it should be. They did agree to anodize the track Woodpecker Red for me.

I trimmed it out in 1/2" Padauk. Still needs sanding and a finish.

Here is a sneak peak. Still working on some of the fixtures. More to come.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> Okay, not really, but it should be. They did agree to anodize the track Woodpecker Red for me.
> 
> I trimmed it out in 1/2" Padauk. Still needs sanding and a finish.
> 
> Here is a sneak peak. Still working on some of the fixtures. More to come.


Omg how did I miss this! Brad do you do anything unless it's over the edge ? I suspect I'm going to turn on the tv one evening and see you on Stan Lees super humans lol.
Great looking assembly table !!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Omg how did I miss this! Brad do you do anything unless it's over the edge ? I suspect I'm going to turn on the tv one evening and see you on Stan Lees super humans lol.
> Great looking assembly table !!


Thanks Rick for your glowing appreciation of my efforts.

My father always said, "Do it right, or do not do it at all."

I can not claim to come up with all the ideas for this table. I stole the border track idea from the Kreg table, I added better track than the slim, screw in track that tends to pull out made by Rockler. If you look closely, the two perpendicular short red tracks are scaled (came from WP's drill press kit) so I can move the top track fence up and down to accommodate different sizes of stock and keep the fence perpendicular to its other fence on the right without using a square. It is also scaled. I can also move the track on the right in the same manner.

Once I have the track all secured (waiting on T slot bolts), I will demo all the Rockler Auto Lock T Track Clamps and the Kreg Automaxx Klamping System accessories that go with this assembly table.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well my Mom used to tell me to "always be yourself" but that hasn't worked out to well so far 
I like your Dads quote better


I did notice the other pieces that looks like they could be clamped down in other positions , but dang I didn't realize you designed that . Was hoping it was part of a kit . Hopefully we get a good look at how you did that


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Well my Mom used to tell me to "always be yourself" but that hasn't worked out to well so far
> I like your Dads quote better
> 
> 
> I did notice the other pieces that looks like they could be clamped down in other positions , but dang I didn't realize you designed that . Was hoping it was part of a kit . Hopefully we get a good look at how you did that



I love people that can poke fun at themselves. Your Mom sounds like a wonderful woman. My dad was brilliant, but I doubt he had your mothers people skills, judging by your demeanor.

This project made the "daily top three" at LumberJocks. I will try to get some more detailed photos up soon once all the parts are in.

Moving back to Custom HF Dust Collection Project. Once that is completed, I can finish the drawers in the router table. The DC will be a lot of work to incorporate a clamp rack, hose rack, accessory rack, air line rack, etc.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

*Kregg AutoMaxx Klamps and Rockler's AutoLock T Track Clamps*

Here is the completed assembly table. 
I had to modify the 5/16" - 18 bolts to fit the 1/4" Track from Woodpeckers.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It looks awesome Brad .
Your showing me a setup I've never before and next spring a work station is a must build as well as the router table . Going to be asking you a few questions I suspect lol

I'm liking those Rockler things that push the material into place . I don't know if there referred to as clamps?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> It looks awesome Brad .
> Your showing me a setup I've never before and next spring a work station is a must build as well as the router table . Going to be asking you a few questions I suspect lol
> 
> I'm liking those Rockler things that push the material into place . I don't know if there referred to as clamps?


Glad you like it Rick. If you have any questions, just drop me a note. I would love to help you design your new workstations. Personally, I would be going batty knowing all those beautiful pieces of hardware were sitting under my bed.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

*Upgraded Dust Collection*

Upgraded the dust collection system for the shop so that means swapping out dust ports on all my machines. What a pain. But, it should be well worth it.

The router table is the first to undergo the knife.

Went from a single 2 1/2" port to a 2 1/2" port and a 4" port.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

*Dust Collector is Completed*

I finished this some time ago but I thought I would share my design with all of you. Very compact and utilizes the space as efficently as possible. The drawers for the router table will have to wait until after move in July. New, 1500ft2 shop is going to be a dream. And it will ALL be dedicated space. I am so excited I can barely contain myself.




























Thein Cyclone


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very practical looking setup you built there Brad . I have to start buying clamps one of the days . Well collecting lots I hope . 

And I forgot how cool your work station looked , gotta put this in favorites


----------

